# A new EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM ?



## haggie (Oct 21, 2017)

Is a replacement for the *Canon EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM* likely in the near future?
It has not been mentioned in any 'roadmap' or other rumor I could find.

I wanted my first Ultra-Wide Angle (UWA) lens for architecture (buildings) and landscapes for quite some time, so I bought the _EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM_ quite shortly after it came out in 2014. I have been using it more and more as I grew familiar with the possibilities and the peculiarities of this particular focus range. 

I am not dissatisfied with the images it produces. Especially when the price of the _EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM_ is taken into account.

What I miss most when working with the _EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM_ UWA lens is the lack of a distance scale. 
I often find myself in need to just check the focus when using a (very) wide angle lens as AF is not (and cannot) always be correct in this focal range. 
Like any STM lens, the _EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM_ has no distance scale. So the method of checking focus with the help of the distance scale does not work here. And the thing is that I (have to) use that quite a lot in comparable situations with my ring-type _*EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM*_. 

The above made me think that a newer version of the _EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM_ could be the ideal UWA lens for me. 
The present version of this lens was introduced in 2004. This is more than 13 years ago, which means that its technology is around 14 to 15 years old. 

I would prefer the 'new one' to have a bit better IQ in terms of edge sharpness, less vignetting and less CA. 
These latter wishes will no doubt not be easy to fullfill. For FF bodies an UWA zoom lens with good IQ is complex and expensive. For the APS-C format it could be smaller, less complex and therefore less expensive.

Some additional thoughts:
- IS would be a nice feature, but no real requirement for me.
- I would like a bit more range than I have now, like 10 to 24 mm. But this should definitely NOT come at the expense of IQ.

The _EF-S 10-18mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM_ shows that fairly good IQ and even a decent IS can be produced at a low price for the APS-C format.
A newly designed UWA zoom lens with a range of 10 to 22 or 24 mm with a ring-type USM and with a bit better IQ than the present version should therefore be possible. 
But will it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2017)

Doubtful. EF-S lenses are trending toward an even more consumer-oriented design.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 21, 2017)

As stated by Neuro, Canon is unlikely to make a new version of the EF-S 10-22mm.
But Tamron has made a new 10-24mm with Image Stabilizer (Vibration Compensation), and Sigma should release a replacement for its 10-20mm soon.


----------



## haggie (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for your replies, _neuroanatomist_ and _ajfotofilmagem_.
If this is the case that Canon will not bring out a new version of this UWA lens, and I think you both may be right, then a solution could also be that the APS-C camera bodies of the future come up with some better support for Manual focussing. 

For instance, Focus Peaking would be a big help.
It would still not be ideal because STM lenses require pressing the shutter button half way to use "manual focus". But it would most probably be quicker and more precise.

Focus Peaking would of course mean switching over to Live View. The only way to do Manual focus at present, requires you to switch too: to 10x magnification. 
But with Focus Peaking, the time you are turning the Manual Focus Ring up and down (both with some overshoot) to be able to observe where the optimum lies, will not be necessary any more. And that is quite a time saver.

And it would (could - depending how well Canon would implement the algorithm) also be more precise.

But as far as I know there is no Canon D-SLR with this Focus Peaking. 
And if Focus Peaking comes to the Canon D-SLRs, then the APS-C bodies may not be among the first to get it.

So I guess this means that the lenses from Tamron and Sigma that _ajfotofilmagem_ mentioned deserve a good look. It would be my first non-Canon lens in over 30 years ........


----------



## BasXcanon (Oct 21, 2017)

One word: *CANON G1X III*

You get 15mm (24mm) f2.8 IS in a 4 Aspherical elements lens and a Panorama mode.
It won't get better than that on the APS-C front, it can on the FF front.

I have used a canon 50 and 80D for 2 years with the 10-18mm IS.
But like I have explained before in other topics, that lens is not really fast en versatile enough for me.
The camera replaces 5 lenses for me in 1, EFS 10-18, EFS 24mm STM, 18-55mm KIT, EF 40mm STM, EF 17-40mm L.
Will it consume more batteries than the 80D? Yes, but the G1X can be charged through USB cables on a power bank!
One other motivation is that people and security personal tend to go in full-retard-mode in 2017 once they see a 50D (150$ craigslist) and think you are pro this and that and need to pay permission etc.....
With the G1X III you just look like an old poor guy with point and shoot that has not upgrade to the iPhone X yet.

But don't stress out because of a family member leaving the Canon camp,
I still have the 1DS and 5Dm4 low light and bokeh beasts that are not going anywhere.


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 1, 2017)

Considering the 10-18mm STM is relatively new, I doubt it.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 1, 2017)

To the OP: Not happening.

Canon's days of releasing new $800-ish crop lenses appear to be over -- either due to lack of sales or Canon not wanting you to own a lens that will keep you in a crop body, i.e. Canon doesn't want you feeling stuck in crop with a pricey EF-S lens as it may discourage you from stepping up to FF. 

Also, Ring USM lenses are RIP for crop, it would appear. We haven't seen a new one in about 8 years or so. 

Finally, can anyone remember the last EF-S lens to get a distance scale? Probably the same one to last get ring USM (the EF-S 15-85 in 2009 I believe)

Considering the above and the current state of affairs for EF-S, I suppose a new 10-22 could come out with:


Nano USM AF (would be focus by wire!)
IS
f/3.5-4.5 (Canon will not put out a constant aperture zoom in crop again, IMHO)
Perhaps an internally focusing design (not sealed, but still nice for being out in the elements)

And that doesn't sound _that_ much better than the current 10-18 STM lens.

So I think the EF-S 10-22 was (in effect) _already_ replaced with a cheaper / lower frills offering.

- A


----------



## Talys (Nov 1, 2017)

James Larsen said:


> Considering the 10-18mm STM is relatively new, I doubt it.



Right. Not only that, but the 10-18mm STM is an amazing lens for a remarkably cheap price. It's much sharper on the corners and weighs almost nothing. Optically, it's comparable to a EF 16-35 II (last generation) on FF, and it has IS! Personally, I think it's everything you could want out of a wide angle crop zoom, other than weather sealing and mechanical USM, and neither of those are going to happen. If they had made it prettier and gave it a USM ring, it would sell for $700, but I'm much happier where it is -- this goes perfectly with an 80D.

On the crop body, supplement the 10-18 with a 16-35, 24-70, or 24-105, and boom, you're set for all those walkaround FLs.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 1, 2017)

Talys said:


> On the crop body, supplement the 10-18 with a 16-35, 24-70, or 24-105, and boom, you're set for all those walkaround FLs.



Agree, but most crop users probably don't enjoy the prospect of plunking down $2k+ to slap oversized image circle glass on a crop body just to get the constant aperture standard zoom.

EF-S currently has four buckets of first party options for a standard zoom:

1) Kit 18-55
2) $300-ish: 17-85 IS USM
3) $600-800ish: 17-55 f/2.8 IS USM, 18-135 IS Nano USM, 15-85 IS USM)
4) $750-1K f/4L UWA zoom (16-35, 17-40, etc.)

It's a nice smattering of options, but (a) only one gets you down to 15mm crop / 24 mm FF and (b) some of the crop-specific options in (2) and (3) are getting on in years.

I don't think a 17-55 f/2.8 IS will happen again for reasons I mentioned before, but I would argue the second bucket could use a refresh, perhaps a a 15-45 f/4 IS STM for $399 or nano USM for $549. It would be a nice but not _too_ nice option as a proper 24-70 offering in crop.

- A


----------



## haggie (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for your replies.

I have the 15-85 USM and as I wrote; I'm very happy with that. 
I'm also very happy with the results of the 10-18mm IF they are in focus. But a little too often they are not as a result of circumstances beyond the lens itself (which I described above). So I do want another lens, because my 10-18mm lens with its good IQ is fantastic, but useless if the photo turns out to be unsharp....

It is a pitty that apparently Canon prefers to manipulate customers. Not making lenses that may be in demand because buyers might actually enjoy those, and therefore not switch to FF, can even be interpreted as contempt. 

I guess this all means I will have to look for a non-Canon lens then. I'm in no particular hurry, so i will take my time to compare the new Tamron 10-24, the Sigma 10-20 and hopefully its replacement that _ajfotofilmagem_ mentioned that might come soon. And I also saw that Tokina has an 11-16mm that has specs that look good.


----------

